# oil change interval



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

The manual says 7500 miles is this in spec with the info center that counts our percentage left
Does everybody change oil at this recommended mileage or have they gone further with oil analysis.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Many have exceed that interval in the CTD, using higher grade oils than GM's dexos2 oil. Here is an oil analysis of the CTD using AMSOIL's 5W-30 low-saps oil as the first, and Total Quartz Ineo MC3 for the remaining samples.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gee, that looks familiar lol. Anyway that's my analysis results. I have come to the conclusion that (for the type of driving i do) 15,000 miles is conservatively fine. I am now running 15-16K mile intervals. I haven't had an analysis in a while so i might run one in the next change or two to see how things are doing with 150K+ miles on the clock.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i wait til DIC is zero


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Here is a analysis for GMs dexos 2 syn blend for our cars it was put in after I bought the car at 24,000






It has 5668 miles on it . I am running the Fuchs Titan Gt1 Proflex will run till 10000 miles and have it analyzed to see the difference in a blend and a synthetic.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> Here is a analysis for GMs dexos 2 syn blend for our cars it was put in after I bought the car at 24,000
> View attachment 178329
> It has 5668 miles on it . I am running the Fuchs Titan Gt1 Proflex will run till 10000 miles and have it analyzed to see the difference in a blend and a synthetic.


They don't test for fuel in sample? No TBN? No TAN? 

Am I staring right at it?


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

No they do not test TBN this is a new company used by Scheaffer Oil Co. They used to do the testing themselves never have had a TBN but they have always tested for fuel.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

However,
Avoid exceeding the 7500 mile interval during the powertrain warranty period, regardless of what analysis results are.

Otherwise you give Chevy a way to deny a claim. (considered lack of maintenence)

I only mention this because I don't see your current mileage anywhere.

Rob


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Current mileage is 37,500 and doing some research the do test for , tbn and tan not sure its not listed. if oil analysis is done and there are records how can they say its lack of maintenance. If using a high quality oil there should be no worries. I know this is a different beast than my 7.3l Powerstroke but been sampling oil for 7 years now at 10000 to 12000 mile oil changes with no problems.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

shvlhead78 said:


> Current mileage is 37,500 and doing some research the do test for , tbn and tan not sure its not listed. if oil analysis is done and there are records how can they say its lack of maintenance. If using a high quality oil there should be no worries. I know this is a different beast than my 7.3l Powerstroke but been sampling oil for 7 years now at 10000 to 12000 mile oil changes with no problems.


I really doubt Chevy gives a hoot about an oil analysis all that does is document you exceeded the gm recommendations. The power stroke has a huge oil capacity vs this modest oil capacity. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> Current mileage is 37,500 and doing some research the do test for , tbn and tan not sure its not listed. if oil analysis is done and there are records how can they say its lack of maintenance. If using a high quality oil there should be no worries. I know this is a different beast than my 7.3l Powerstroke but been sampling oil for 7 years now at 10000 to 12000 mile oil changes with no problems.


They can say it because the owners manual states every 7500 miles or yearly, whichever comes first.
And, if you have a oil related failure, Chevrolet has every right to deny coverage if the minumum requirement hasn't been met.

I'm not Chevrolet, but I do know warranty provisions.

We've got another thread going on right now where a poster has no proof of timely oil service and was using Amsoil......Currently he is being hung out to dry.

Most of us are waiting for the rest of the story......not looking too good at this moment.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

shvlhead78 said:


> No they do not test TBN this is a new company used by Scheaffer Oil Co. They used to do the testing themselves never have had a TBN but they have always tested for fuel.


If you don't have a TBN how will you know that the oil is still viable?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a hunch that the diesel will not suffer from oil related failures. I think we would have seen at least one engine failure by now but I've not heard of any. Seems like quite a robust unit.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've frankly never known a single person of all the gear heads I know who have ever had an oil related failure of any kind period that wasn't related to complete negligence such as never changing it period or having a vehicle burn oil to the point it runs out lol.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I've frankly never known a single person of all the gear heads I know who have ever had an oil related failure of any kind period that wasn't related to complete negligence such as never changing it period or having a vehicle burn oil to the point it runs out lol.


You know what, on reflection I'm in the very same boat. From 1980 through to today I can't think of anyone in my circle who lost an engine that wasn't through negligence. 

My father had a very rare small block V6 that developed a problem at the wrist pin or crankshaft. We all know the venerable 4.3 V6 small block that launched in 1985, but the very first V6 small block was a 3.3 (200 cui) displacement in 1978 and my father had one. In 1980 he took it in to the base garage for what was called a "tune-up". He probably saved $20 instead of going to the dealer. Well these grease monkeys replaced the four inch tall air cleaner with one only two inches tall. It took over a year to discover this dumb-headed move and all that time ingesting ash from Mount St. Helens. Plus whatever crap oil they used varnished the dipstick with a permanent oil reading. 

In some of my first moves as a Gearhead I dumped solvent through the intake and crankcase cleaner in the oil. I did a half-dozen 50 mile oil changes to clear the oil system, but the damage was done. 40,000 miles later a connecting rod loosened up at the wrist pin or crankshaft. He sold the car to a garage friend for $200. He rebuilt the engine and his youngest son drove the car for another four years or so. 

That $20 saved by not going to the dealer cost easily 100 times that. Since then all of his cars have been dealer serviced.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved thread out of the how-to library section.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There are exceptions, but they aren't that common. I have a turbo instruction manual a friend sent me for a Subaru turbo that specifically states NOT to use Mobil 1 with this turbo as it has been demonstrated a *cause *of failure. Those cases, however, are few and far between.


----------



## GregoryD (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi,

I've been running Amsoil XL 5W30 in my Cruze 2013 ECO MT (K&N 69-4521TS Typhoon air intake system) coupled with a K&N oil filter since I bought it. I can tell you that I get 12'500 to 15'000 KM per oil change. I pretty much have a 50 - 50% mix of hwy and city driving. I also do my own oil changes and I always use oil flush during every oil change, I also flush out the oil pan (about 200 to 300ml) with some fresh oil before adding my new oil. I currently have 125'000km on my car.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> i wait til DIC is zero


+1 Why overthink this? Keep it simple.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I've frankly never known a single person of all the gear heads I know who have ever had an oil related failure of any kind period that wasn't related to complete negligence such as never changing it period or having a vehicle burn oil to the point it runs out lol.


I've seen it happen, once. Was driving behind a friend who owned an old Jeep that leaked badly out of the rear main. Hard to keep oil in it. Was driving at night ahead of me and I saw a flash of orange light underneath the car.



dougc905 said:


> +1 Why overthink this? Keep it simple.


Yep, as long as I am in the PT warranty period I want to show I bought oil and that met spec through receipts and keep track of the changes and dates; just in case.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I had an oil change in my 2012 diesel on Monday at the usual 9 months. Oil life was at 62% and in the five years I have owned it has never been below 50%.


----------



## Werner1950 (Aug 16, 2017)

Does the DIC only measure mileage when telling us how far along my oil is?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Werner1950 said:


> Does the DIC only measure mileage when telling us how far along my oil is?


Mine shows % remaining.


----------

